# HS1132TAS Adding Accessories



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi guys,

I started asking these questions on another thread, didn't get answered and I don't want to hijack it further, so I'll start my own...

Now that I've read more, I'm getting bigger ideas. I'm near the end of the 3-year warranty (HS1132TAS, purchased new in Feb 2013), and while I'd thought about trading it in for a new HSS, I've read enough to confirm my decision to not be a "beta-user" and I'll wait a year or two for Honda to work through the growing pains.

In the meantime, I'm now thinking about adding LEDs, and maybe hand warmers (although my hands usually sweat when I'm working), and/or *linear actuators for the chute.*

Has anyone added chute actuators on the HS1132 (or a 928)? 

I've seen the discussions regarding upsizing the coils. Where can I find the specs on my stock HS1132 coil (voltage, frequency, amps, etc.)? 

What is the part number of the HS928 coils? Are they putting out 50W each, or as a set? What voltage are they running? Again, is there a source of specs/info for this stuff?

Thanks in advance. I promise to post a pictorial if I pull the trigger on these upgrades.

Mike


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Mike the part number for 928 coils is 31510-ZE2-P31. 

This is how they come (minus the shown bolts., they are dual coils with a total output of 50W/12V/3A.

To install you need 4 M6x40 bolts to install them onto the GX340. The lower two holes are not tapped from factory, the old bolts that you remove from the old coil can be used to tap the lower two holes as the old OEM bolts are self tapping. 










here is how the 928 coils sit on the GX340. 










If getting LED lights then you'd need to install a bridge rectifier. 

You CAN have both hand warmers and LED lights, you just have to divide the 50W coil output between the two. The hand warmers need at least 30W to work, which leaves you with 20W for the lights.


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

Awesome, thanks!

Am I really going to be a pioneer with the actuators? I think I'll get a lot more enjoyment from those.

Can anyone point me to the specs for the Canadian parts, or maybe I can use something from the new HSS series (assuming they're different than the Canadian stuff)?

Mike


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Probably, just a guess here, converting a manual, crank-type US-spec HS-series 1132 to work with Canada-spec electric/joystick style control would be easiest by fitting Canada-market parts. 

So, you'd need to locate a good source of Honda SB parts in Canada. That I can't help with, sorry. My Honda resources are limited to USA-spec only stuff. Any Honda dealer (in Canada) should be able to help, and I'm sure some of them have online parts listings / sales...


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks Robert. Is there any data on the new US parts yet?

Can anyone here recommend a good Canadian dealer? Bonus points if they have a good website and history shipping parts to the US.

BTW, does anyone have pics of the motorized chute rotator setup (Canadian or new US HSS)?

Mike


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

^^ I actually searched around to see if I could find a canadian parts website as well, one that would show all the schematics as well to visually figure out the differences and the parts needed. No such luck so far . I dont have any issue with logistics as I can pick up the parts when ever I am in Toronto or have them shipped to my place in Toronto.

Motorized chute is one mod that I would want to do as well depending on costs involved.


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

There are lots of good ideas online, here and at MTF (even YouTube), for motorizing snowblower chutes. Cost can probably be kept under $200, maybe even $100, depending on what you use for motors and controls.

I'm a bit stunned that no one seems to have tried it on a Honda, using Honda parts, since that should be the easiest path forward, engineering-wise. 

Of course, until I came here, I had no idea that the Canadian models were so much better (in terms of accessories).

I wonder what kind of output comes from the Canadian blower coils?

Mike


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The first few pages of this - > http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...rading-your-snowblower-lights-led-lights.html
will walk you through what you need to make some DC for the LED or LEDs you want. The hand warmers don't care as they'll work on AC or DC.
Warning, I bought the really cheap China hand warmers ... you get what you pay for. Will go with a better grade if not a factory OEM Ariens, Toro, ... full grip style next time. Lesson learned.

If you're limited to 50 watts and your hands tend to sweat you can always use a 3 position DPDT switch that would run one 18watt flood LED and the hand warmers in one position, center can be off and the other position 50 watts of LEDs with the hand warmers off.


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks Frog. That's the thread which really got me thinking about actually trying this (along with the Honda thread mentioning the larger coils). I've been reading a few pages each night, and I'm about halfway through. So much great info!

Mike


----------

